# Blintz Recipe Wanted



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

A friend has asked me for a blintz recipe. I've never made blintzes, and don't care for them very much, so there are no such recipes in my collection. Anyone got a nice, traditional, blintz recipe?

Thanks,

Schmoozer


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Just make crepes and fill with pot cheese and sugar or cherry filling and pot cheese or apple and pot cheese . pineapple and cheese

Crepe Batter 1 egg , 1/2 cup flour,1 cup milk or water, pinch sugar, pinch salt drop yellow food color Mix and strain.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You know the difference between a crepe and a blintz? "Blintz" has a Jewish accent.

Seriously, there is no significant difference betweenthe two, as Ed implies. Which means they can be filled with anything that strikes your fancy.

The batters can be made slightly differently, though. Blintz batters tend to be thinner than those for crepes. For instance, here is Jenny Grossinger's recipe:

*Blintzes*

3 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbls salad oil
3/4 cup sifted flour
Butter or oil for frying

Beat the eggs, milk, salt and salad oil together. Stir in the flour. 
Heat a little butter or oil in a 6-inch skillet. Pour about 2 tablespoons of the batter into it, tilting the pan to coat the bottom. Use just enough batter to make a very thin pancake. Let the bottom brown, then carefully turn out onto a napkin, browned side up. Make the rest of the pancakes.
Spread 1 heaping tablespoon of any of the fillings along one side of the pancake. Turn opposite sides in and roll up like a jelly roll.
You can fry the blintzes in butter or oil or bake them in a 425F oven until browned. Makes about 18.

Traditional fillings include fruit, vegetable, meat, and cheese. I'd say, shooting from the hip, that cheese was, traditionally, the most popular for a number of reasons, followed by fruit.

Here's a cheese version:

2 cups drained cottage cheese (or use ricotta or half of each)
1 egg yolk
3/4 tsp salt
1 tbls melted butter
2 tbls sugar (optional)
1 tsp lemon juice (optional)

Beat the cheese, egg yolk, salt and butter together. Add the sugar or lemon juice if using.


----------

